# Philadephia,Pa. Slot Car Show June 1



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

Bigger than previous shows.The Phillie area won't be without a slot car show.When a few of us found out that there were no plans for a Phillie show this year we didn't know why.Who cares what the reason is.We'll do it ourselves.The show will be at the same place,Fort Washington Holiday Inn.Bobby Wilson was convinced to put on the show.
You may not know his name but you know his paint jobs if you have been to any of the East coast shows.We(Bob Beers,Harry Nonamacher HO HARRY,Ron Sklenar and myself) pushed a bit.Hey it's his town.Changes from previous shows.The room size has been doubled,more vendors and hopefully more big scale collectors.Possibility of a track set up.So the slot car nuts from the old show will have a new and larger show to spend the mortgage money.Bobby has already promised Phillie pretzels and free snacks .Hope to see all the regular Phillie show people there plus the rest of you.
Thanks Tom Stumpf

Philadelpia Pa. Slotcar Swap Meet
Fort Washington Holiday Inn
Pennsylvania Ave
Fort Washington,Pa 19034-3414
9:00 A.M-1.M
Pa. turnpike exit 339 Fort Washington-route 309 exit.Continue straight ahead after tollbooth.Do not take route 309.Stay in left lane.Holiday in is 1/8 of a mile down on the left

Bobby Wilson 215-833-1755
email [email protected]


----------



## MARCUS (Oct 3, 1998)

Hello Booby & Crew. RCR/DITS....will be in the house to help you get things rolling. We are willing to do what we can and all in all.....have much fun doing it. Slot Car PitMats & T-Shirts & other RCR products will be sold at the show.

We are looking forward to being part of this!!!


Thx Bobby!
RCR/DITS


----------



## MARCUS (Oct 3, 1998)

Hello Gang 1 way or the other, we are going to have a nice 1:32 Scale Race Track Layout at the Phila. Pa Slot Car Show. We will be charging a small fee to run the cars. It will run the intire time of the show, so don't forget to bring your 1:32 scale cars. If you don't have any, we will have them for rent....also have them for sell.

We Will See You, Family & Friends There!!!!!


Thx All!
RCR/DITS/PitMats


----------



## MARCUS (Oct 3, 1998)

Up Up and away!!!


----------



## MARCUS (Oct 3, 1998)

We need some replys guys, for those of you....that are plan on attending. Please call Bobby, for your tables space.

See You All There!


Thx All!


----------



## MARCUS (Oct 3, 1998)

Bump Bump


----------



## MARCUS (Oct 3, 1998)

We heard it's going to be an HO Slot Car Track at the show also....that's what we heard.

Thx All!


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

I was with Bobby Wilson today at the Parsippany,N.J. show.This will be the best slot car show Phillie has ever seen.Lots of dealers ,twice the room,if it keeps going there will be another space added.Get those Govt' refund checks cashed.


----------



## MARCUS (Oct 3, 1998)

Well people! The time is near. are you ready for the Hype, Truth.....and HO & 1:32 Scale Slot Car Racing??? 

Thx All!
RCR/PitMats


----------



## bumpercar88 (Feb 6, 2005)

Sorry, can't make it. Will be in Dover DE. ;-)


----------



## MARCUS (Oct 3, 1998)

Man....we were waiting for you! LOL Hopefully, you'll make it next year.

Thx!


----------



## MARCUS (Oct 3, 1998)

Hello Racers. The show is this Sunday.....it starts at 9:00 AM & Ends at 2:00PM so lets make the best of it.

Thx All!
BOB & Marcus/Marie
RCR/PitMats/DITS


----------



## rudykizuty (Aug 16, 2007)

bumpercar88 said:


> Sorry, can't make it. Will be in Dover DE. ;-)



Me too :woohoo:

I promise to come to the next one.


----------



## MARCUS (Oct 3, 1998)

Ok Rudy. We hope you can....make it next show. Have fun in DOVER.

Thx Rudy!


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

PHILLY SLOT CAR SHOW THIS SUNDAY.Hope to see all the regular Philly slot car guys this Sunday,June 1.Swampergene and his outlaws.I didn't want to call them his merry men.I'm sure Sethdaddy and Bill wheelsczkxyz will be there.The show has gone from1 room to 3.HO and 1/32 scale track set ups.Free cake from Tastycake and a good time for all.I'm sure thousands of cars fromthe low price to the crazy price$$$$$$$$$$$$$
See me early,the Dash Chevelles are almost gone and Dan is also sold out.Tom Stumpf


----------



## MARCUS (Oct 3, 1998)

We will have assorted Matchbox Transporter.....Tractortrailers, for you HO Track scenery. These Units are nince.

RCR/PitMats/DITS


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

[QUOTE=.Hope to see all the regular Philly slot car guys this Sunday,June 1.Swampergene and his outlaws.I didn't want to call them his merry men.I'm sure Sethdaddy and Bill wheelsczkxyz will be there.


You are funny :wave:


----------



## MARCUS (Oct 3, 1998)

Bring all you have.....it's going to be a great day. 

Thank God!!


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

tomhocars said:


> PHILLY SLOT CAR SHOW THIS SUNDAY.Hope to see all the regular Philly slot car guys this Sunday,June 1.Swampergene and his outlaws.I didn't want to call them his merry men.I'm sure Sethdaddy and Bill wheelsczkxyz will be there.The show has gone from1 room to 3.HO and 1/32 scale track set ups.Free cake from Tastycake and a good time for all.I'm sure thousands of cars fromthe low price to the crazy price$$$$$$$$$$$$$
> See me early,the Dash Chevelles are almost gone and Dan is also sold out.Tom Stumpf


Sorry Tom, as much as I'd like to I can't make this one. Wheelsczkxyxick will be there and a few other the other guys. 
As long as they've had their coffee they should be pretty merry lol. :hat:


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

Gene,I'll have to come out for another race.


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

tomhocars said:


> Gene,I'll have to come out for another race.


Tom it would be great to have you here again. It's been a little slow with people getting into their spring/summer schedules, but it looks like it is going to pick up again in June. I'll keep you posted. :thumbsup:


----------



## philadelphiabob (May 19, 2008)

Coming to U in 3D THE PHILADELPHILA SLOT CAR SHOW

Well prepared for your enjoyment! Over 50 tables of non-stop slot car action. Most of the finest vendors on the EAST COST will be there. 

See you there in the SQUARE.

Bobby Wilson
H.O. Muscle Car Customs


----------



## MARCUS (Oct 3, 1998)

Well said Bob. We just and went to p/up the 1:32 Race Track....it's 5x16 foot layout. See you there.

Thx Bob!


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

philadelphiabob said:


> Coming to U in 3D THE PHILADELPHILA SLOT CAR SHOW
> 
> Well prepared for your enjoyment! Over 50 tables of non-stop slot car action. Most of the finest vendors on the EAST COST will be there.
> 
> ...


I hope you have my painted 55' Mr Wilson :wave:


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

Hey Bill maybe Bobby knows if the Rabbit boys will be in the house??


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Maybe


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Bobby,
The Rabbit Boys gonna make it? need to know


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

rudykizuty said:


> Me too :woohoo:
> 
> I promise to come to the next one.



Rudy,
you could go to the show and still be back in time for the race.1.25 hrs tops away.


----------



## MARCUS (Oct 3, 1998)

We will see all of you in the morning.

MAY GOD BLESS US ALL!!!

RCR/PitMats/DITS


----------



## MARCUS (Oct 3, 1998)

Good early morning...everyone. We are up & getting ready to get out of here. It's soo early in the morn. We will see you all there. 

OLEASE BE CAREFUL DRIVING AND TAKE YOUR TIME!!!

Thx All!
RCR/PitMats/DITS


----------



## rudykizuty (Aug 16, 2007)

wheelszk said:


> Rudy,
> you could go to the show and still be back in time for the race.1.25 hrs tops away.



My chauffeur pulls out at 07:00, and I know with certainty that she is heading only one direction. South. 

Best wishes for a great show and everyone be sure to have fun. :wave:

PS 
My prediction, not my wish.......but I get the feeling it's going to be a Roush kind of day.


----------



## MARCUS (Oct 3, 1998)

*An Important Thank You...To All!!!*

:wave: Hello All! 

We want to thank everybody who came to the show and the one who wanted to come but couldn't make it. :thumbsup:

Our 1st show, was a hit. The Show was nice. There were a lot of HO cars, Bodies & CUSTOM Painted Bodies By Bobby Wilson etc. There was an HO & 1:32 Scale Track. As for the The vendors, they were very nice and helpful. We will let all of the boards know when the next show will be. We are going have a bigger & better show next time coming. You know how it goes...you have to crawl, before you walk. 

For future referrences, we are still going to have HO & 1:32 Slot Car Racing. There's going to be 1:32 Scale Slot cars in names like SCX, Scalextric, Fly, Ninco, MB Slots, Racer, Spirit & Avant Etc. We will also have complete Race Sets, Accessories, Parts, RCR Performance Race Products, PitMats, Custom T-Shirts Etc. 

The Team & Myself....Really Believe In, IF WE BUILD IT....YOU WILL COME. That's What We Are Doing. 

WE REALLY ENJOYED THE KIDS & OURSELVES ....WATCHING THE LITTLE PEOPLE HAVE FUN & RUN ON THE SLOT CAR TRACKS.TRACK :woohoo:

Thx All!


----------



## MARCUS (Oct 3, 1998)

Bump up bump up/


----------

